# Ch-ch-ch-ch-changes~



## Sarah Fox (Aug 4, 2013)

So very, very much has happened between my last post and today, involving a big move and small children... which means the Spirit Walker has to be put on hold.
I've since gone through dozens of costume ideas, including Lydia Deetz, Sally Scarecrow, Lady Beetlejuice, Daphne Blake, right on through Scary Godmother... which, I do believe, is what I'm going to stick with depending on the rest of the kidlets' costumes.
Yes, plural.
There's 4.
I'm going to be moving 7 hours north to take care of four of the most awesome kids you could imagine. Every last one of them is a handful on their own, and together their powers grow... but it's way worth it. A friend of mine had passed and left behind, in addition to these four ankle biters, a seriously awesome wife who is somehow managing to be the Wonder Mom you only hear about in stories. She is seriously one of the strongest people I've known, no matter how many times she'll deny it, and it is an honor to be trusted so much by her.
This opportunity is huge, and I've never been so excited to move. Plus, she's huge on Halloween so that's an even bigger bonus. We're actually working on this huge party with a few of her friends who also have kids, and it will be something for the Trick or Treaters to join in the fun with.
I am excited.
This is going to work out really well.
I hope.


----------

